# HAPPY MONDAY!!!!!



## dannigirl (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope you all are having a wonderful, amazing and super start to the new week. It is a new week, so it really does not matter what we did last week. We have been given another chance to have a great week.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 25, 2013)

All I can say is that I hope this week is a lot less stressful then the past few. As for dieting...I got this!





Good luck everyone!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry I'm late for Monday but happy _*Tuesday*_ to you!!!! LOL!

I'm with ya Sara! The stress has got to go! I have nothing sweet in the house(hubbys week off so he's eating everything in sight! LOL) and I make dinner around 4-5 so I'm good on the "after 6pm" that I'm trying. Hubby gets hungry around 7-8 but he can fend for him self that late in the evening! LOL!


----------



## chandab (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, I still eat too much, but... We are snowed in so today alone, I walked the 1/2 mile to the mailbox and back, twice; over a large amount of snow, so not an easy trek. First trip out, shayne walked with me, and we picked up the supplies my in-laws picked up in town for us; so, 2 bags milk replacer, bag of dog food, box of groceries, shop item for Shayne and one more bulky item. Second trip was unplanned; UPS left a message that the left a package for me at hte mailbox, well I couldn't leave that out at the mailbox, so back I went (I was just oging to leave today's mail in the box til tomorrow, rather than two trips today, but so much for those plans). UPS driver's phone number was in our caller ID, so I called him and requested he leave future deliveries at my in-laws if he can't come down our drive. [i'm expecting 3 large shipments in the next 10 days, and I don't want to sled them down the hill.]

About time to go out and feed one orphan calf, then feed the horses, and then I think I'll just drop on the floor and not move for awhile. [Oops, guess I better make supper for hubby, and I might eat some if I have the energy.]


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh man, talk about exercise. You'll be sleeping good tonight.


----------



## chandab (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, I do believe I'll sleep well tonight. Unless there is a calving emergency and shayne needs more help. I've been spoiled in the past, and really only need to do stuff during the day, and mostly just fixing bottles for orphans or slow to start calves, but this spring we've been super busy with calving. They are coming so fast and its chillier than usual, that we hardly have time to breathe between runs.

Today, we ran the first group of pairs across to the other pen (they outgrew the pen close to the calving barn), its always such a free for all, but so fun to watch the calves run.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 27, 2013)

How many cows do you have? I want a steer but my hubby says no.



I haven't even been able to talk him into a mini one. Oh well...maybe some day. Lol. I've actually gained a couple pounds this week, but I'm pretty sure that I'm retaining some water. Not to mention, I made homemade almond roca last weekend, and I just can't stay away from it. Does it still count as dieting if I stay within my portion sizes, but I've added three more 'mini-meals'? Lol


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 27, 2013)

chandab said:


> Well, I still eat too much, but... We are snowed in so today alone, I walked the 1/2 mile to the mailbox and back, twice; over a large amount of snow, so not an easy trek. First trip out, shayne walked with me, and we picked up the supplies my in-laws picked up in town for us; so, 2 bags milk replacer, bag of dog food, box of groceries, shop item for Shayne and one more bulky item. Second trip was unplanned; UPS left a message that the left a package for me at hte mailbox, well I couldn't leave that out at the mailbox, so back I went (I was just oging to leave today's mail in the box til tomorrow, rather than two trips today, but so much for those plans). UPS driver's phone number was in our caller ID, so I called him and requested he leave future deliveries at my in-laws if he can't come down our drive. [i'm expecting 3 large shipments in the next 10 days, and I don't want to sled them down the hill.]
> 
> About time to go out and feed one orphan calf, then feed the horses, and then I think I'll just drop on the floor and not move for awhile. [Oops, guess I better make supper for hubby, and I might eat some if I have the energy.]


If you don't mind me asking, how many head of cattle do you have? Horses? Just curious!

I don't know how you do it! That's a LOAD of snow! Is it always like it is now? every year? Gosh your making me kinda like Michigan!! LOL!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 27, 2013)

KanoasDestiny said:


> How many cows do you have? I want a steer but my hubby says no.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even been able to talk him into a mini one. Oh well...maybe some day. Lol. I've actually gained a couple pounds this week, but I'm pretty sure that I'm retaining some water. Not to mention, I made homemade almond roca last weekend, and I just can't stay away from it. Does it still count as dieting if I stay within my portion sizes, but I've added three more 'mini-meals'? Lol


I asked the same thing! Sorry! LOL!

What is Almond Roca? The name sounds yummy!!! Sounds sweet like a dessert!!! (_Yummmmmm dessert!!!!! _hehehehe!) Yep woke up with a sweet tooth this morning!!!!!


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, it is Wednesday and it has been a great week so far. I have been doing a lot better with keeping track of my points and getting in more movement in the form of getting some of this house cleaned up. This house is just like my health--a work in progress. As long as I keep moving in the right direction, they will both be perfect someday--well, better anyway.

Have a great rest of the week. You are all awesome and so totally worth the time you make for yourselves.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 27, 2013)

Glad to hear you're having a good week DanniGirl.





Thunder, almond roca is almonds in toffee that is covered with chocolate and walnuts. It was my first attempt and it didn't turn out the way I'd hoped, but yet we can't stop eating it. Lol


----------



## chandab (Mar 27, 2013)

We have about 200 head cows plus the bulls and now starting up with calving, so lots. I have 12 adult minis, 3 yearling minis and two saddle hroses plus Shayne's saddle horse.

No, its not always like this for snow and weather, but since we've been married (2002), we've had 3 or 4 similar winters in which for at least a short time we've been snowed in. Our first or second winter after getting married our road was snowed under from Dec 26 to March 26; the county did plow a lane through the neighbors field so we could get out, but now they aren't plowing private roads. [We parked a pick-up by the mailbox so at least we could go somewhere, once we walked out to the mailbox, if the lane was closed too.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 27, 2013)

Ooo Chanda, based on your post I can rule out Montana from the list of places I could live...



Snow that lasts more than a few days is too much snow for me!





Glad to hear that overall most of your weeks have been good. Mine has been...busy. Our mini mare foaled Saturday night so we have been spending a lot of time with the filly (spent Sunday wondering if she was ill, but she perked up Monday and seems normal now), plus I am trying to get my big mare legged up for a show next month...Insanity workouts take about an hour of our evening 6 days a week oh and I may have to make a short-notice trip across the state tonight for work. If I do that I'm not sure if I'll be driving back Friday night or staying gone through next week. So things have been a bit hectic.



I took solace in a Big Mac and fries last night just to avoid having to cook anything.



Been doing Insanity workouts for 3 weeks now and my clothes seem to fit the same--kind of disappointing--though I do at least feel stronger.

Keep on truckin', everyone--it's all downhill from today!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 27, 2013)

There are other parts of MT that you could probably handle. I live in the far Northeast corner, and we aren't too far from the Canadian border, so its cold and snowy here. I went to college in Bozeman, its beautiful and while they get snow, they have much milder winters than here. I lived in Missoula while in junior high and high school, also beautiful, they get some snow, but also much milder winters than here.


----------



## dannigirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Here we are again and it is Monday again. So many people hate to see Monday come, but for me, it is a brand new start. I hope you all had a very nice and love filled Easter. I also hope that you have a wonderful week ahead. My goal for this week is to move more. Not sure if I will walk, or exercise or dance, but I will move more.

Smiles to you all.

Angie


----------



## chandab (Apr 1, 2013)

It was a good Easter, but also a food filled EAster. Big turkey dinner, and too many desserts to chose from, so I had a little of each.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh man, I blew it soooo bad yesterday! There was so much food, and candy...not to mention I made virgin daquiries for everyone. Today is a good day to jump back in full force (I've been slacking the last week, even stopped weighing my portions). It's the first day of the week and month, this WILL be a better month with more control and motivation! Lol


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 1, 2013)

I forgot to add, I've gained back 3.5 pounds of what I've lost. Which isn't too bad (I expect bumps along the way), but I know how easy it is to gain back the other seven. Gotta get a grip before I ruin my progress.

We can do this! Good luck everyone!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Apr 1, 2013)

We didn't even participate in an organized Easter celebration (had to haul hay while the sun was shining), but I blew it yesterday also with Easter candy and junk food...can't resist the Reese's Eggs; somehow they are even better than regular Reese's! Hormones are not helping..argh!!



I feel like I could eat everything in sight, and then shop for more!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 1, 2013)

As I roll through the house after eating all that food......... LOL! Yeah it was a holiday full of eating all the good stuff!!!! I got rid of most of the left overs today, sent it with hubby to eat tonight on midnights. Most of the candy went with him so just the Cadbury eggs are here



and my sons baskets which I won't touch. Those are his and what ever he don't eat I'll pitch. It was the ham and potatos that got me! I'm a sucker for cheezy potatos, pork and beans, ham, and mac salad!!! I'm still feeling it today!!! Bloated and just yucky, but you know I'd still probably eat it if it was here, glutton for punishment! LOL!

Happy (really really full) Monday!


----------



## dannigirl (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello!!!

It is Monday again and the weekend is history. I really need to get on the stick with this diet thing because I have been very slack. The problem for me is that I just like food. It is not any one particular food that gets me, it is any food that is in front of me. I find it very hard to just have one or two bites (make that near impossible) of anything.

Well, I will keep moving forward in this journey to a healthier me--one way or another. I just have to keep telling myself that I am worth the effort.

I hope you all have a wonderful week ahead. Maybe nicer spring weather will help. So, Happy Monday to all of you.

Angie


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm the same way. Food is my best friend...and worst enemy. I didn't think I did too bad this weekend but I must have because the scale says I've gained back half of what I lost (must have been the Easter candy!). It's one step forward, two steps back.

Today is te beginning of a new week, and my spring break (10 whole days of not working) is over. I am jumping back into my self control with both feet!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 8, 2013)

I third that! LOL! I love food! I have done amazingly well considering how bad(emotionally) these last few weeks have been. I usually use food as a big crutch but I think my heart hurt to bad to eat much. On an up note my pants are fitting better!!! LOL! As I said I'm a 2 week girl and what I do now will affect my weight in about 2 weeks. So I'll just keep on the lower intake of food and go from there, I have already done it for a few so why not just continue.

I wish you all a wonderful, productive week!!!

Happy Monday!!!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 8, 2013)

That's great news! Sometimes clothes fitting better is more rewarding then actually seeing the scale go down. At least you can actually "feel" a difference.






I am cooking veggies for my husband's and my's lunches this week. I'm forcing him to do this with me. Lol. I had him buy fruit today, (which I am NOT a fruit person) so we're both making adjustments. I even added tomato and onion to my hamburger for dinner (not my favorite compromise). I'm pre-making our lunches, and we'll be eating fruit for dessert (with the occasional sweets - but not TOO often. Lol).


----------



## chandab (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, I kind of blew it today. Spring has been awful, our yard, barns and more are flooding; our driveway is flowing over, county roads are flowing over. My quick trip to town for feed and groceries turned into a 9 hour adventure, by the time I agreed to take my MIL to a drs appointmnent another 60 miles past where I was getting feed, so... I picked up a piece of cake at Albertsons for my dessert (a single piece is kind of spendy, but better than making and eating a whole cake). My pick-up is parked on the other end of the flooded driveway, hubby came and got me with the tractor, loaded feed and groceries in the bucket crossed the high and wide water, unloaded groceries at the house, parked tractor in shop with feed still in bucket for morning unloading.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 9, 2013)

When your out and about all day it's hard not to blow it! LOL! Tomorrow is going to be Burger King day, yep it's already planned so I'm going to enjoy and if they have something sweet I'm eating that too!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 9, 2013)

I had broccoli chicken alfredo for lunch yesterday, it was so good. Shayne had already cooked his own supper by the time I got home, so I ate some of the potatoes and green beans he had made and then ate my cake, the cake was wonderful.


----------



## dannigirl (Apr 15, 2013)

Here we are again and it is Monday. I am doing paperwork--not taxes, LOL, they kicked my butt--but stuff for our horse club because I am treasurer. I will get this figured out without eating all the junk food in the house if it kills me.

I did not do real good yesterday, but the three days before that were good and today looks good so far. Need to get out and exercise the horses and clip one or two. They are getting hot and rubbing their hair off so it is way past time. I just hate that it still gets cold so much, but have blankets to cover all of them--possibly twice--so no more excuses.

I hope you all have a great week. I will be back here for sure on Friday to let you all know how the week went.

Angie


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 15, 2013)

Happy Monday!! Today is good, yesterday really bad. But i have toget out of this funk for things to get better. Tomorrows another day with a new beginning so thats something to look forward too!

I wish you all good luck! And fingers crossed for progress!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Apr 16, 2013)

OK so I missed Monday, but happy Tuesday everyone! Last week was hectic; I missed hearing from you guys.



It sounds like spring is derailing a lot of us--myself included! I spent Fri-Sun at a (big horse) horse show and my diet and workouts went right out the window! We didn't leave the show barn until nearly midnight Friday...and we were back at 6:30 the next morning. I was packing in the food just to stay on my feet! Showed Saturday and made it back to the hotel around 11 that night. At least we did a lot of walking.



We packed up and left after the halter classes on Sunday and was too tired to exercise after I got home and unpacked the trailer! We took home a first, two seconds and a fourth in color class so it was worth it.



I'm not sure what my excuse was yesterday, but I sat that one out too--I haven't given up--I'm getting back to the routine _tomorrow_. Really!


----------



## dannigirl (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey there, Sugarycharm, so glad to see you here. Horse shows are a hard place to eat well. I have learned to plan ahead. I usually will take things that are labeled very clearly what they will cost me (I use a sharpie pen). I work the weight watchers program so have to know what each item Is worth. I like things like rice krispie squares, cheese sticks and protein bars. I can usually keep going with fewer of these than a lot of other junk food. I plan my breakfast and lunch with sandwiches that have more protein than fat and carbs and try to have something with vegetables around dinner/suppertime. It is hard and I don't always succeed, but I usually spend a lot of time walking and on my feet so that does help also.

You and your horse look really good. I don't know what banding is, but I do know that almost anything required to get a horse ready for show, is work. We show miniatures.

Have a great rest of the week.

Angie


----------



## SugaryCharm (Apr 16, 2013)

Angie, that sounds like a good horse show food plan. I was so worried about forgetting to pack some essential horse-item that it didn't occur to me to take anything for myself to eat!



I did try to stick with high-protein breakfast items and I stocked up on fruit from the hotel too, but we ate out for lunch and dinner which is my weakness--I have trouble picking the "healthier" choice if there is something on the menu I don't normally eat at home that I know I'll love!





I have been toying with the idea of taking my mini mare to a couple of shows "just for fun" but it seems mini shows are soooo different. At stock horse breed shows, most people trim the horses' manes down to a few inches long and then "band" it into a zillion (OK, maybe just 40-50, I didn't count!) separate rubber bands to make it lie flat on their necks. Thank you for the compliment, by the way!





On another note, I wanted to share my latest find for a low-cal dessert that satisfies my sweet tooth and isn't terribly unhealthy: flan! The box mix I've been using ("Congelli") is only 128 calories (plus the calories in the milk used to make it) to eat the *whole package*, and I usually portion it as 4 servings. I think it's my new favorite summer dessert as it's cool, sweet, satisfying and doesn't make me feel too guilty for eating it! Have any of you tried flan, and if so, do you like it?


----------



## jacks'thunder (Apr 17, 2013)

Great Ideas Angie!!!

SugaryCharm, What a beautiful horse! I see why you guys placed so good! And nope never had flan! What is it?


----------



## SugaryCharm (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Jacks!



Flan is basically vanilla custard with a caramel-ish topping. You can get it at a lot of Mexican restaurants but the taste varies widely depending on how they make it. If you'd like to try making it yourself, the box mixes are normally with the Jello at the grocery store (or sometimes in the ethnic cooking section). Have a great week!


----------



## dannigirl (Apr 17, 2013)

I know what you mean about eating things when you go out that you cannot get at home. I do the same thing. I just try to eat a lot better the rest of the day. I know that doesn't always work either so I just start again the next day.

I will have to try the flan stuff sometime soon.

Good luck at shows this year.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh gosh guys, I've had such a terrible time lately, I have not been watching my diet at all. I started antibiotics last week and I'm lucky if I can stomach anything at all, much less healthy stuff. I haven't even been able to finish those tiny Banquet TV dinners, and I've been dehydrated because I'm having a hard time drinking more then 40oz a day. I almost think the sinus infection would be better then what I'm taking to fight it.





Good luck everyone!


----------



## dannigirl (Apr 17, 2013)

KanoasDestiny said:


> Oh gosh guys, I've had such a terrible time lately, I have not been watching my diet at all. I started antibiotics last week and I'm lucky if I can stomach anything at all, much less healthy stuff. I haven't even been able to finish those tiny Banquet TV dinners, and I've been dehydrated because I'm having a hard time drinking more then 40oz a day. I almost think the sinus infection would be better then what I'm taking to fight it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you start to feeling better very soon. Take care of yourself first and then work on the rest.


----------



## dannigirl (Apr 22, 2013)

Happy Monday. The start of a new day, new week, new way of life. Got a late start today thanks to having horses out at 2:30 this morning. They went back in so easily that Dave and I were amazed. It seems to take forever to get back to sleep after an event like that so I sorta overslept.

Back on track today. Have a great week, everyone.


----------

